# If Only Oberon Offered a Built-In Light



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

I love my two Oberon K2 covers, but for my K3 I went with the Amazon lighted cover. I am considering one of the M-Edge covers with the Illuninator2 light as a second cover.  What I REALLY want is an Oberon with a built-in light.

My Amazon lighted case is functional, but that's about all I can say for it. My Oberon cases are art, but I hate adding a clip-on light.  It ruins the look.  (I'm also not crazy about the corner straps.)

Anyone else?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

The straps don't bother me (and I like that option much better than putting velcro on the Kindle).  A built in light would be nice, but I really don't see them doing it.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

No, there was another thread about this not too long ago and the Oberon rep posted that it wouldn't happen.  I'm sticking with my lighted Amazon cover for K3 as well.  Oberon cases are pretty but the Amazon case has features I'm not willing to give up just for looks.  The light has come in sooooo handy.  I use it all the time - not just at night.  It's amazing all the times when a little extra light comes in handy.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really don't get the obsession people have with reading lights. Did you worry about this when you read paper books? I use the same lighting I did then, lamps, sunlight... In those rare occasions I am in a very low light area, I use my iPhone... this is usually a pool hall. I just can't imagine being in need a reading light all the time that I would want it permanently attached to my cover.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I really don't get the obsession people have with reading lights. Did you worry about this when you read paper books? I use the same lighting I did then, lamps, sunlight... In those rare occasions I am in a very low light area, I use my iPhone... this is usually a pool hall. I just can't imagine being in need a reading light all the time that I would want it permanently attached to my cover.


Just out of curiosity, how old are you? When I was younger, I would read by the streetlights in the car at night with no problem. Now (44), I need a light in my living room on a cloudy day. I love my lighted cover--it saves me from having to turn on the light if all I want to do is sit and read, and it saves my fiance from being bothered by a flashlight or my Mighty Bright when I read in bed (the cover light is much more focused than either of these). It allows me to read in the car at night again without turning on a light and bothering the driver.

I too, would LOVE an Oberon cover--they're GORGEOUS...just not gorgeous enough to give up my lighted Amazon cover.

Shari


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

shalym said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are you? When I was younger, I would read by the streetlights in the car at night with no problem. Now (44), I need a light in my living room on a cloudy day. I love my lighted cover--it saves me from having to turn on the light if all I want to do is sit and read, and it saves my fiance from being bothered by a flashlight or my Mighty Bright when I read in bed (the cover light is much more focused than either of these). It allows me to read in the car at night again without turning on a light and bothering the driver.
> 
> I too, would LOVE an Oberon cover--they're GORGEOUS...just not gorgeous enough to give up my lighted Amazon cover.
> 
> Shari


I am your age and I need good light to read as well, long gone are the days when I could read by the dim light in a smoky bar. I just make sure my home is well lit which is where I typically do most of my reading.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I am your age and I need good light to read as well, long gone are the days when I could read by the dim light in a smoky bar. I just make sure my home is well lit which is where I typically do most of my reading.


One of the things that bothered me the most about getting older was not being able to read almost anywhere, like I used to be able to. Now I can, again.

Shari


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I really don't get the obsession people have with reading lights. Did you worry about this when you read paper books? I use the same lighting I did then, lamps, sunlight... In those rare occasions I am in a very low light area, I use my iPhone... this is usually a pool hall. I just can't imagine being in need a reading light all the time that I would want it permanently attached to my cover.


When I bought the cover, I didn't think I'd need a light at all since I never used one with paper books but my husband talked me into it and now I don't know how I ever lived without it. It's SO convenient and I prefer to use it rather than have to put on the overheard lights or a nearby lamp.

We recently had a topic where it was determined that the white of the Kindle screen is actually a bit darker than the white of paper in books. So it makes sense that I find myself needing a little bit more light than I did with paper books.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

The Oberon cases are beautiful, but I will use the light in Amazon's lighted case too much to justify switching. I hated using my mighty bright on my K2 (and DTB before that) when it was late at night and I had no other light source. The lighting is fine, I just don't like clipping it onto the book/kindle and having to remember to bring it with me when I travel.


----------



## Emmalita (Feb 24, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I really don't get the obsession people have with reading lights. Did you worry about this when you read paper books? I use the same lighting I did then, lamps, sunlight... In those rare occasions I am in a very low light area, I use my iPhone... this is usually a pool hall. I just can't imagine being in need a reading light all the time that I would want it permanently attached to my cover.


I did have the same obsession with book lights when I used to read paper books. I just like having a small light so I don't have to bother my husband when he's trying to sleep.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

shalym said:


> One of the things that bothered me the most about getting older was not being able to read almost anywhere, like I used to be able to. Now I can, again.
> 
> Shari


Yep, ditto. And my new multifocal contacts require good light for me to focus up close. I'm definitely using the reading light in instances where I wouldn't have several years ago. Thankful it's an option for those of us who need it! And with it being built-in, it feels totally different than having a light attached to the cover. When I don't need it, I don't even know it's there. And it works so much better than the clip-ons when I do. It's a win-win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I just make sure my home is well lit which is where I typically do most of my reading.


I think this is the key...Kindle users want to read _wherever _ they are. That's where
a light comes in handy. I need much more light than I used to, and reading glasses too...

I use an Octovo light with an Oberon and K2. Works great.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am another one who was very surprised at how often I use the light in the amazon cover. Why is the fact that I now like to read with a light an obsession?  I find that comment rather disrespectful to be honest.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

history_lover said:


> When I bought the cover, I didn't think I'd need a light at all since I never used one with paper books but my husband talked me into it and now I don't know how I ever lived without it. It's SO convenient and *I prefer to use it rather than have to put on the overheard lights or a nearby lamp.*


I totally agree! I am also sensitive to bright lights. Having a lamp on bright enough to read by is too bright for my eyes, especially when it is off to the side. The lighted cover (K3) and the M-Edge case w/e-luminator (K2) worked perfectly because the light is only on the Kindle. I also mostly read in bed and I like the rest of the room dark as my hubby is sleeping, although he could probably sleep through a marching band traveling through.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a beautiful Oberon cover, which I love, but I just ordered a lighted Amazon cover last week because I realized how many times I couldn't read because of low light. I didn't want to have to carry a light with me all the time either.


----------



## talia11 (Aug 25, 2010)

See for me the idea of the amazon lighted cover would not work as I detest reading by LED lights...I have a great bulbed reading lamp that runs off electricity (you can get a travel battery version), and it works fine for when I need it, which is not very often - so I went with the Oberon cover and love it!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I really don't get the obsession people have with reading lights. Did you worry about this when you read paper books? I use the same lighting I did then, lamps, sunlight... In those rare occasions I am in a very low light area, I use my iPhone... this is usually a pool hall. I just can't imagine being in need a reading light all the time that I would want it permanently attached to my cover.


I have to admit that I agree with you. I have a Mighty Bright, that works very nicely with either my Oberons or my Amazon covers. I keep it right here beside my favorite chair. However, I seldom use it unless my 62-year-old eyes are feeling especially tired.

I have a nice, bright light here and when I read elsewhere I am usually outside where it is sunny and bright, or in other well-lit locations. I seldom if ever read away from home in the evenings. I don't usually choose to take my Mighty Bright with me due to weight concerns.

However, I am single. If I was married and wanted to read in bed while my partner slept, that would be a different matter! Since I am single, I can do as I like. My preference is to continue to read in my chair until I am really ready to sleep, and I do not read in bed.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> My preference is to continue to read in my chair until I am really ready to sleep, and I do not read in bed.


I have visions of myself waking up in the middle of the night, still in my chair!! LOL


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I have received my lighted cover from Amazon, and I am hooked. I may have to sell my beloved Oberon (which I JUST got) because I doubt I will use it all now that I have the lighted cover.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

shalym said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are you? When I was younger, I would read by the streetlights in the car at night with no problem. Now (44), I need a light in my living room on a cloudy day. I love my lighted cover--it saves me from having to turn on the light if all I want to do is sit and read, and it saves my fiance from being bothered by a flashlight or my Mighty Bright when I read in bed (the cover light is much more focused than either of these). It allows me to read in the car at night again without turning on a light and bothering the driver.
> 
> I too, would LOVE an Oberon cover--they're GORGEOUS...just not gorgeous enough to give up my lighted Amazon cover.
> 
> Shari


I'm 59 and I find that I'm reading more now because I can just haul out the light on my Amazon cover and read whenever and wherever. I have a small clip-on reader lights, but they are never nearby when I need it. Plus, the type of light the Amazon cover produces I find very comforting to my eyes. Another vote here for the Amazon lighted cover. I haven't seen an Oberon cover up close, but I can't imagine it's so beautiful I would go back to a clip-on light.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I like using my light in the Amazon cover. It's wonderful. However, I just find the light difficult to pull out. I have my Oberon Cover sitting there & thinking that the only way that I'm going to use the cover is if I buy a small light to clip on, but then, it will make my handbag heavier. What to do?


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

on my K2 I use the Octovo Solis light with my Oberon.  The light is very light (I don't even notice any extra weight) and can stay on the top of my kindle with the oberon cover closed.  And since it's a brushed metal color it kinda matches the button latch, so it blends in well.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think it is wonderful that there are so many light options for those who want lights.

When I bought my K1, I read here and was convinced I must need a light but honestly, the only times I've used it are when I've ordered pizza after dark and I clip the light to my screen door (my porch light is out).  

I took the light to the hospital when I had my surgery last summer but never had a chance to even use my kindle since all my time was in surgery and recovery and then trying to sleep and then deal with all the people in and out of my room, so the only thing that happened in the hospital was a nurse accidentally knocked the light to the floor and broke the latch so the battery cover is now taped on.

I've never used the light for reading.. not for the K1, or K2, the DX and now the K3.  

64 year old eyes, but I'm living solo so I can have lights on at any time I want to read.

I haven't yet ordered my K3 Oberon but I sure wouldn't want the weight of a built in light.. and really they are all about leather and pewter and craftmanship, not to mention that they are at the mercy of Amazon or other e reader creators and know that as soon as they put in the money to design specialty covers, Amazon will jerk their chain by moving switches or changing hinges, etc., and they are back to square 1.  I get it that doing this sells more Amazon covers but that isn't a good thing for Oberon.

If I start needing to read in dark places, then I'd be ok with a separate light, I guess.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oberon is a family run business that specialises in leather work.  They do not have the staff in place to develop a built in light so I highly doubt it will ever happen.

What I wish is for amazon to develop a case that has both the built in light and a bit of personality,  Maybe not leatherwork but I would think they could do something other than solid colors.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I haven't yet ordered my K3 Oberon but I sure wouldn't want the weight of a built in light.. and really they are all about leather and pewter and craftmanship, not to mention that they are at the mercy of Amazon or other e reader creators and know that as soon as they put in the money to design specialty covers, Amazon will jerk their chain by moving switches or changing hinges, etc., and they are back to square 1. I get it that doing this sells more Amazon covers but that isn't a good thing for Oberon.
> 
> If I start needing to read in dark places, then I'd be ok with a separate light, I guess.


My K3 with Amazon lighted cover weighs less than my K2 with Oberon did, so there's no extra weight involved for me. But even if there was, it's so handy that it would be worth it to me.

I've just found it amazing how much I'm using the light now that I have it. With my K2 I had a clunky old Mighty Bright which I hated to use....so I rarely did. I would skip reading if there wasn't quite enough light for my eyes, or if I didn't want to turn on an overhead or bright light. Honestly I'm finding it kind of nice to be able to sit in a darkened room and read, even during the daytime. I think the built-in light is just one of those things I never thought I'd really need a whole lot, but now that I have it I'm not sure what I did without it....and I wouldn't want to go back to not having it. Sort of like my Kindle itself! LOL

I agree it's wonderful there are so many options that most everyone can find a setup they are happy with.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Did you worry about this when you read paper books?


I like to read in bed -and- now my eyes are the "reading menus in a restaurant can be a challenge" stage.

The light is the one thing I miss the most when I read a DTB book (Since publishers pricing has gone into effect I've gone back to buying paper when its significantly cheaper than the ebook).

The Mighty-Brite was ok as well but once I had the convenience of a cover with a built-in light, I don't want to go back.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like using my clip-on light.  One light to use no matter which cover is on my Kindle, and I use it with books too.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

amafan said:


> I'm 59 and I find that I'm reading more now because I can just haul out the light on my Amazon cover and read whenever and wherever. I have a small clip-on reader lights, but they are never nearby when I need it. Plus, the type of light the Amazon cover produces I find very comforting to my eyes. Another vote here for the Amazon lighted cover. I haven't seen an Oberon cover up close, but I can't imagine it's so beautiful I would go back to a clip-on light.


I wish I liked clip-on lights but I just end up finding them annoying even though I sure do need the help nowadays. I cannot keep track of them. I've got my eye on the Kandle but frankly it seems too expensive for what it is.

I'm switching between the Oberon and my Amazon-lighted. I've pretty much decided unless I find a workable extra light, Oberon is for home and about and the Amazon will be for travel.


----------

